# Shaving cream-foam



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

After a nice smelly cream for shaveing.
Just used last bit so want a nice dull smell rather than a fresh smell if that makes sense


----------



## DiM3ch (May 5, 2011)

Geo F Trumper coconut soap is awesome, great lather and lubrication also smells divine

Then Proraso post shave cream feels fantastic after


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I can never get on with foam, much prefer soap and i use Mitchells Woolfat Soap.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Loreal is fantastic, good lubrication and reasonable low smell.


----------



## Smithy225 (Dec 29, 2015)

I love the men-u products. Not used them too much since growing the beard out but the face wash and shave cream were the only products i could use and shave everyday. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Taylors of Bond Street do a massive range of foams you will definitely find a scent you want. 

Gonz.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

acg1990 said:


> Geo F Trumper coconut soap is awesome, great lather and lubrication also smells divine
> 
> Then Proraso post shave cream feels fantastic after


All 5 star reviews as well think I'll order some thanks


----------



## DiM3ch (May 5, 2011)

No problem fella, my barber uses the proraso and he's old school Italian so I definitely listened to him lol glad I did. First time you put it on makes you just want to let out a little 'oooooh that's nice' :lol:


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

I bought this and has some awesome smells

https://www.truefittandhill.co.uk/products/creams-and-balms-sample-pack


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

+1 for truefitt and hill. Love their shaving creams - I've used sandalwood one and the west indies limes one. Both awesome and can generate a better foam than i can with soap.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

+1 on Taylors of Bond Street - Currently getting towards the end of their coconut scented shaving cream which is fantastic.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

I like old spice personally


----------



## Russ (Jun 27, 2006)

Proraso, green tub, or I have a tub of cella which is also really nice, I alternate between which I fancy at the time.


----------

